# So call me nosey... but what do you all do for a living?



## feefeeb28 (20 April 2011)

Hi everyone!.
So... whenever I'm at an event I'm always crippled with curiosity as to what everyone does. How you juggle work and competing etc. So humour me?
I'm a nurse, I work 12 1/2 hour shifts so get plenty of days off, but i have to do nights, bank hols and weekends. I have my horse on DIY livery but pay someone to see to him when I can't. It's a struggle to keep him in consistent work sometimes.
Tell me, tell me!!!!


----------



## j1ffy (20 April 2011)

I train dolphins.  

























Not really, would be easier than horses though I reckon!  Do you think they'd event?


----------



## poorchickens (20 April 2011)

Teacher in a private school. 17 weeks holiday a year


----------



## tigerlily12345 (20 April 2011)

im a student, part loan on DIY although she is usually done (by a friend!  lucky me!!) when i get there so i only tend to ride, feed, rug etc so its fairly easy for me, although dont compete much due to lack of money


----------



## only_me (20 April 2011)

Freeloader living off the state. 

Otherwise known as a "student" 


4 month summer hols, and a month off over christmas.


----------



## feefeeb28 (20 April 2011)

only_me said:



			Freeloader living off the state. 

Otherwise known as a "student" 


4 month summer hols, and a month off over christmas. 

Click to expand...

Ha, your time will come!!!


----------



## kerilli (20 April 2011)

i work part-time, from home, in sales, selling Industrial Turbo Dryers for an American company, and i love it, i get such a buzz from it. the rest of the time is devoted to looking after my horses, dogs, ducks, chickens, goose, guinea fowl etc... but I don't do the horses to make money, they are my pleasure. very lucky not to have any pressure in the horse dept other than what i put on myself.


----------



## only_me (20 April 2011)

feefeeb28 said:



			Ha, your time will come!!!
		
Click to expand...

Will be attempting to work in the NHS, I doubt my time will come


----------



## juliap (20 April 2011)

Accountant - but only work 2 or 3 days a week. Years of studying and not going out are now benefiting me as I can earn enough to keep me, 3 kids and a horse.

It's still a juggling act but easier now the kids are in their early teens & I only compete at 3' ODE's but try to ride 5 or 6 days a week. Horse is on DIY livery and out as much as possible.


----------



## brown tack (20 April 2011)

Home care but only work evenings so days off and no nights, however im good at coverin shifts at short notice during the day, which means that i start late and finish early then they cover my evening shift. You dont know when you will always be working (I can say no ) but it works for me


----------



## Hebe (20 April 2011)

I work for my partner who runs an online business and a farm.  So i just roll out of the door in the morning and im in work,  I also help with the Affiliate marketing side and I do the accounts. My ponies live here too


----------



## seabsicuit2 (20 April 2011)

I have a small livery yard where I also do a bit of teaching and schooling for people. On top of that I also work at a yard locally each morning, helping someone who produces ex-racers into high goal polo ponies, and also has a few show horses and showjumpers. She also trains me on my own horses, she's such a total legend to work for. So a lot of variety! I love it but sometimes I really yearn for a weekend where I dont have to look at a horse! From January to March I also sit up at nights at a local thoroughbred stud waiting forever for the mares to foal


----------



## sadiedeb (20 April 2011)

TA in English Department of secondary school (soon doing course for HLTA) hard work love it - and coming home to horses is a great way to unwind- lucky as the horses are in the field opposite the house or in the field down the lane - share with someone else who is brilliant help


----------



## Toffee_monster (20 April 2011)

I am a full time equine photographer and have m own business - i love my job


----------



## feefeeb28 (20 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			i work part-time, from home, in sales, selling Industrial Turbo Dryers for an American company, and i love it, i get such a buzz from it. the rest of the time is devoted to looking after my horses, dogs, ducks, chickens, goose, guinea fowl etc... but I don't do the horses to make money, they are my pleasure. very lucky not to have any pressure in the horse dept other than what i put on myself.   

Click to expand...

Yea I've stopped with the pressure thing. I used to be influenced by my "professional rider" friends. I now do things at my pace and it's way more fun. My job is crazy busy, stressful and all consuming when I'm there so I very much have my horse competing as a hobby now.


----------



## feefeeb28 (20 April 2011)

seabsicuit2 said:



			I have a small livery yard where I also do a bit of teaching and schooling for people. On top of that I also work at a yard locally each morning, helping someone who produces ex-racers into high goal polo ponies, and also has a few show horses and showjumpers. She also trains me on my own horses, she's such a total legend to work for. So a lot of variety! I love it but sometimes I really yearn for a weekend where I dont have to look at a horse! From January to March I also sit up at nights at a local thoroughbred stud waiting forever for the mares to foal 

Click to expand...

Sounds like heaven on a stick to me!


----------



## feefeeb28 (20 April 2011)

Toffee_monster said:



			I am a full time equine photographer and have m own business - i love my job
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect!


----------



## MollyMoomin (20 April 2011)

I run a pet/animal feed store with my boyfriend. I only compete unaffiliated dressage at the moment but am able to take time off for that as long as we have enough staff in. I usually come back after/on a day off to complete the paper work I haven't got done though.


----------



## ArcticFox (20 April 2011)

I have a smallholding with my hubby so have the horses at home.  I work full time as a pharmaceutical rep for a veterinary drug company covering Scotland (and a little bit of England) it is alot of driving (about 1000 miles a week).  I am now looking to move back into Veterinary Nursing, to be able to allow me to ride my horse during the week as this rarely happens at the moment - I also haven't started eventing this year yet due to being away so much.  

I can't complain though as its well paid and if i move back to nursing, I will start having to pick and choose events/lessons as I will have less disposable income. 

Cx


----------



## Wigglypigs (20 April 2011)

I'm a civil servant 
Plenty holidays and I also work flexi-time so I sometimes ride/muck out before work or leave early to catch the last of the day light. My horse was on full livery but since I sold him last year I'm sharing one who is on full livery and one who is DIY. Neither of them are ridden by their owners so I have free rein to what I like with them however I'm shyte so I don't compete


----------



## digitalangel (20 April 2011)

QR:

COMPUTER NERD 

work from home a lot, and they pay is fab!


----------



## dibbin (20 April 2011)

Currently a postgraduate student, but my last ever exams are in a fortnight, so then I have to try and get a proper job as a trainee solicitor!


----------



## Ignition (20 April 2011)

I do part-time work as a race secretary, which I adore


----------



## AandK (20 April 2011)

I sold my soul to the corporate devil..  I used to work with horses but then caught the eventing bug and decided I had to get a "proper job" (my parents words!)
Started in a saddlery 7 yrs ago and am now working as Sales Support for a global telecommunications company.. Give it another year I will probably be doing sales myself. To be fair, the money is good, the job ain't that bad and I work with a good bunch of people! Mega plus is I get weekends all to myself and my horses come first


----------



## Jane_Lou (20 April 2011)

I am a Financial Controller for a start up company so currently very full time and demanding but I love it! I spent years working for big corporates so being in a small rapidly growing company is refreshing although I took a significant pay cut (still good money though) to get a role that whilst challenging has reduced my commute from 3-4+ hours a day to more like 40 mins  I hope in a year or so that things will have calmed down a bit so that I can get back to riding and competing - before I took the job I sold one and put one on loan so I am currently only playing a supporting role to the lovely lady who has J on loan.


----------



## now_loves_mares (20 April 2011)

I have a truly exciting job - an accountant who works for a bank  (not as dull as it sounds as I work in a particularly interesting part!). I work full time, though I try to keep that to about 40 hours a week max. I'm fairly lucky as I'm well paid, work from home once a week, and my bosses have been ace recently about letting me look after a very poorly horse.

Ideally I'd work for myself though, as they haven't quite come round to my suggestion of working split shifts, to allow me daylight to ride in winter. 

Horses are at home, which is VERY hard work and restricting with a FT job as well - there's no back up if the **** hits the fan at work, but I have to get home as it's snowing and the horses will have run out of hay. I'm always juggling and letting someone down. I haven't done much competing recently, which is nothing to do with no time to compete, but more that I don't have anywhere to ride at home (hacking only)so it's very hard to get them ready to go out and about. Still, it's better than livery, absolutely


----------



## Sarah_Jane (20 April 2011)

Health and Safety Inspector  for the local council. Full time but flexible hours so can start at 7 and finish at 3 most days


----------



## WellyBaggins (20 April 2011)

I am a yard manager/rider on a small livery/schooling yard


----------



## Llanali (20 April 2011)

I work in sales as an account and business development exec for a global corporate travel management company. The industry is good- the discout flights and holidays are fab!- and the people are great. Full time, so pay quite reasonable- could always be better of course!! Shame company has driven me round the twist....

Horse on diy, compete at weekends, ride every night. I do muck out before work, but one or sometimes two days a week my very generous partner gets up and does her to give me an extra 40mins kip! 

Desperate to move into pharma or medical sales though now- that's where my degree and back ground lie! Arctic fox- how dis you get into vet med sales!? I'm finding vacancies in that sector very thin on the ground!


----------



## 4faults (20 April 2011)

Groom on a showjumping/stud yard, but hopefully not for much longer(must get a proper job to support my competing addiction)


----------



## trendybraincell (20 April 2011)

I'm a labourer working for my dad, about to start training as an electrician. I work full time, but its quite flexible (since its family business). I LOVE having weekends to play ponies, I used to work weekends and student during the week so it's lovely to know I always have two days to play.


----------



## ScarlettLady (20 April 2011)

I'm a student nurse, so get the delightful hours, weekends, bank holidays and set few wks off with studying for next to no pay  I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end. Also try to bank as a Health care assistant during my holidays and days off.
Have my horses at home and do them before and after work, although if working late my mum occasionally gets them in for me


----------



## applestroodle (20 April 2011)

I'm a driving instructor who works for myself! It's great can pick and choose my hours, work Monday to Friday (can take time off during week for lessons when I want!) Teach about 8 miles from horses which are a mile from house so easy to pop home!


----------



## jrp204 (20 April 2011)

Farmer and lab technician in a university teaching lab. Daughter is the jockey and she is still at school.


----------



## Starbucks (20 April 2011)

Not really much of a comp rider, but I'm a data analyst for a bank.  9-5 plus a few extra hours normally.  Horse in DIY, normally manageable but a pain in the winter!


----------



## MegaBeast (20 April 2011)

I'm a (pre-reg) pharmacist.  Working full time (39 hours) and have professional exams end of June.  Providing I pass and qualify I will then become a relief pharmacy manager (pay will go up dramatically) and be working 45+ hours a week in a different branch most days so will also cover a ridiculous mileage.  Fortunately my mare is on part livery, the cost is crippling but couldn't make the commitment for DIY due to stupid working hours.

ETA it's most inflexible job in the world as have to be present in the branch or they can't operate so depending on opening hours I could be working anything from 8:15am - 6:30pm and there's no chance of ever leaving even five mins early!!


----------



## brighthair (20 April 2011)

Emergency medical dispatcher


----------



## tonkatoy (20 April 2011)

clerk/registrar Melbourne Magistrates Court during the day...podium dancer by night....

now there's a bit of variety!!!!!


----------



## star (20 April 2011)

i'm a small animal vet.  long hours but just about enough money (with some extra shifts) to support my expensive competing habits.


----------



## blood_magik (20 April 2011)

I'm a customer service office (ie security guard) in a city-centre shopping mall. The pay is crap and so are the hours but its a job


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (20 April 2011)

Im a medical sales rep, working for a lovely small company (did some veterinary mat cover, but found there were limited vacancies), my job is very flexible as long as I see my quota of people a week and the sales are going in the right direction!!!

It pays well and gives me time to play ponies!!!


----------



## angelish (20 April 2011)

i'm a mobile hairdresser so very flexible hours 
mixed with ridding the occasional naughty horse ,teaching a little or horse wispering  loading problems mainly.


----------



## FlyingCoo (20 April 2011)

I am what they call "Head of HR & Compliance" in the Gas Industry. Not my ideal career which would be a paramedic but have been doing it for 12 years and was poached last year to join one of my previous employers main clients so must do something right!!
Hours can vary between 50 and 100 a week but am lucky as when needed can "work from home" and start at 6.30 in the morning so I can leave at a sensible time as they know the ponies rule. It does usually mean working into the wee small hours!
It's give and take though with my employer but I suppose that only comes of having worked together for 12 years and we have very good trust and working relationship as when this Friday comes and I am leaving at lunchtime to go away competing no eyebrows are raised!!! (also I suppose the hard work has paid off as I am now in a senior position so what I say goes)
Mine are on DIY and it is just me,myself and I so never get time off from them but have someone turn them out for me Mon-Fri as its easier than me waking up the yard owner at silly o'clock but they are now out 24/7. Fortunately, they are very forgiving ponies as there were many nights through the winter they were met with me scaring them in a head torch late at night and a quick muck out of their beds along with riding in the pitch black with just the floodlights on in the school. I fit in lessons,training etc with what I can make and usually get the last lesson of the evening so then getting home late at night. At weekends when not competing make the most of it as sometimes ride them twice in a day. 
Then again would I not have my ponies...would I heck they keep me sane & sensible and cheaper than counselling!!


----------



## xspiralx (20 April 2011)

I'm a Marketing Officer for an animal welfare charity. Its a new job and I haven't started yet, but its reasonable hours and decent pay so this year I'll be trying to save and next year hopefully buying my own horse again.

Previously was a marketing executive for a west end theatre producer, terrible pay, long hours and a ridiculous commute.


----------



## misterjinglejay (20 April 2011)

I couldn't say I do it for a living as the wages are shite, but I'm yard manager on a 60 horse yard. A voccation, I think they call it, as a way to pay less


----------



## kirstyhen (20 April 2011)

I work at a Riding School doing absolutely everything from teaching kids to schooling young horses. I also occasionally don my dog grooming hat and clip the odd spaniel/terrier/poodle 
My hours are flexible, as are my days off (although getting a day off at weekends can be tricky!) and I keep my horses at the RS, so can fit them in around work very easily. The other huge bonus is that they understand why i want time off to compete etc, so try really hard to accomodate me, plus any successes in my riding (rare!) make me more attractive as an Instructor.


----------



## daveismycat (20 April 2011)

I'm a small animal vet in a University teaching hospital.  Better hours than general practice and no out of hours, so keeps me happy as that's the part I used to hate.  Love my job, especially as it involves teaching.  I'm also very lucky that we live on an estate with my husbands job and I get to keep my horse at home so no livery to pay either.  Jammy, much?  Lot of years of crap to get here though.


----------



## measles (20 April 2011)

I manage three taught masters degrees at local university and have a livery yard and source nice horses for people and drive my two children to shows.   Currently sitting down to dinner...!


----------



## LEC (20 April 2011)

I work for a higher education college in Land Based. I deal with Agri and Equine students on a daily basis running events and accommodation. I am on a 52 week a year contract but get 2 weeks off at Christmas as well as 20 days holiday. I also do so much TOIL that essentially I never work the holidays. Looking forwards to July - Sept off!! 
I like my job but the pay is rubbish but cannot moan too much as chose my hours to fit round horses. I can also move my hours round to fit in other things such as UKCC as will just work late to make up the shortfall. 
I keep my horse at my parents so that is one cost I do not need to find hence I can just about afford to compete on rubbish pay and have a very wonderful OH who pays for real life.


----------



## Enfys (20 April 2011)

Ansiscool said:



			Teacher in a private school. 17 weeks holiday a year 

Click to expand...

 Wow! 

I haven't had a _*single*_ day off in almost 5 years, OH gets 2 weeks leave a year.

I think I am going to go back to being a NNEB at schools, I used to get decent vacations back then.

Jobwise, I stay at home, I don't work at all really. 

I have a few Boarders (17, I think) Bring on a few youngsters (sell at 3 for someone else to sit on) breed a couple, have a few outside mares in to cover and sometimes foal down,  etc, also maintain the farm, fields, mend things that break, cut the hay, rake it, bring it in,  etc, etc. So basically, I run and man a hotel and estate if you like to put it that way, average stay at home Mom.


----------



## dieseldog (20 April 2011)

Another Accountant.


----------



## Llanali (20 April 2011)

We seem to be good at selling stuff and keeping track of the pennies then!!


----------



## Cazzah (20 April 2011)

I'm UK HR Manager for a large plc. Fab company to work for and they have been brilliant when I've needed time for shows, vets etc  . I manage my own workload and diary so essentially as long as the work is done everyone is happy. I condense my FT hours so I finish at lunch on a Friday every week, but its give and take - if I need to work on an evening I do, and this morning I was 150 miles from home at 8am - but then I was back at 3 so went down to the stables, poo picked, lunged and bathed B. 

Life is pretty busy juggling work, a 16 month old baby and still managing to compete a couple of times a month but I love it  Horse is kept at my friend's house so she feeds and checks him on a morning which is a massive help but I do everything else.


----------



## zxp (20 April 2011)

I'm a vet student. Hard work and long days, but I really enjoy it. I go by the motto of work hard in the week and play ponies at weekends. I dont have the horses at uni - they are at home (2 ish hrs away) so I'm home like a shot on friday evenings! I dont know how much longer I will be able to do it before clinical years kick in, but I'm enjoying it whilst i can


----------



## emmanash (20 April 2011)

I'm a Healthcare Assistant at the local hospital. I work 30hrs a week split over 3 days so I squeeze the hours in and get more days off! Very hard work but it does leave me 2 weekdays to ride when the children are at school and every weekend off too so can't complain. The pay is ok and there are opportunities to work your way up


----------



## jessamess (21 April 2011)

I'm currently a student, studying graphic design, just got an unconditional offer for University of Kent so I'm pretty chuffed  

I do lots of jobs, so do alot of freelance work (although I don't charge a huge amount still being a student which gets me alot of work and experience) also work in pubs, kennels ect do lots or random shanagans + work in my grandads business 

I also get alot of help from parents and grandparents <3 

I hope when I'm fully qualified to working in advertising, or freelance, although I do have an erge to go into teacher (at college/uni) for graphic design although I want to get experience in working world of design before I go down the route of teaching, unless of course I'm a success in the design world and end up earning a decent living then I will probs stick with it until later in life where I can go into teaching further down the line  

haha I'm pretty planned out LOL!!! Although focus in on uni now, and I'm staying at home so wont be worrying about spending all my student loan on partying as that is not me in the slightest, I'm not going to uni for the social I'm going for the course haha!!! boring I know  LOL 

xxxxx


----------



## black_horse (21 April 2011)

Im a pharmacy dispenser working 40 hours a week. Mare is on full livery as i dont finish work till 7pm.


----------



## Navalgem (21 April 2011)

Broke student.......living off eggs (free from the livery yard) and chips, occasionally I can afford some beans.....and bread is a real luxury! lol  though it's been a good way to diet, I've lost 1 1/2 stone since christmas!


----------



## LizzyandToddy (21 April 2011)

Mmmm another student here! Doing an economics and finance degree 
Have a part time job exercising hunters come august time though, discounted hunting is always a bonus! Early hours and makes for long days, but love every minute of it!


----------



## RuthnMeg (21 April 2011)

I am a stud groom at a small TB stud and love it,  but also hold BHSAI so can teach as and when I am needed. I am also a full time mum. I rely on my own mother to help me out with the horses, couldn't do it without her. I aim to compete in local shows and 1 or 2 unafil ODE's each year, maybe a HT or 2 too. I hope I can save up enough to do it!


----------



## Tr0uble (21 April 2011)

Technical manager in a food factory, mon to Friday, two horses on diy (no services) I get up early and start work early so I can keep my evenings


----------



## imr (21 April 2011)

Corporate lawyer - work for a big law firm headquartered in the City. Have spent last 3 years abroad so get to have most of the summer off whilst I move back. Have agreed in principle a slightly more flexible working arrangement when I go back .. heres hoping it works as when on a big transaction it is fairly all consuming.


----------



## dominobrown (21 April 2011)

Gosh, some of you lot manage to keep yourselves busy!
I am student currently studying Geography. When I am not at uni, which is quite often, I work at a point to point yard in the morning, and then work in a pub some lunch times, most weekend and to god knows what time at night. I don't enjoy it, and I want a job that pays (at least) the minimum wage!!


----------



## catembi (21 April 2011)

Civil servant, working in the City & sorting out pension disputes.

I am also about to be an apprentice plasterer!  O/h is an entemologist/field biologist in the week & a master plasterer eves & w'ends, & I'm going to start learning some of the 'grunt' work so that he is freed up for the clever stuff.

Horses live at home, thank goodness...but there never seems to be quite enough money, hence the extra ocupations!


----------



## Ilovefoals (21 April 2011)

I'm a dialysis nurse working 23hrs a week. I have to work every fri and sat night shift as my hubby works away mon - fri and we have no childcare so I work when he's home.  That's fine at the mo but when I get going with my mare and want to compete, I'll have to work my holidays out around shows I want to do.

Horses are at home though and love having my days free. Only see my hubby for a short time too which sometimes works best! Lol!


----------



## michelleyork (21 April 2011)

Myself and OH own/run an IT company in Birmingham city center, we specialise in the education sector.

Horse is on full livery about 20mins drive away, as unfortunately I am either out on the road visiting sites or in the office with every one wanting a part of me!  But there are the odd times in the weeks when i say 'stuff it' and head out to enjoy the weather!


----------



## coen (21 April 2011)

Digital executive for an advertising company (job title sounds more important than it is)
Work long hours for rubbish pay at the moment, it is very hard to juggle work horse and home. 
I either get up at 5 and do horse before work or go after work. Pay for him to be done one day a week so that I can have a day off. 
Have to be quite disciplined to keep him in consistent work but if he has more than one day off or if I am very slack he will be very naughty so that's pretty good motivation to get on with it. That being said I have been rubbish this week lunged yesterday and free schooled the day before.


----------



## -Cadence- (21 April 2011)

Riding/competing dressage horses, charity spokeswoman, and dressage committee member. Sounds nice, but days are usually 6am til 11pm, and I spend more time with other peoples horses than my own.


----------



## Supanova (21 April 2011)

Work for the Manchester office on an Investment Bank managing investments in commerical property.  A couple of years ago i managed to negotiate more flexible working hours (i.e. trying to leave before 6 every day!) which has helped with the horses.  We have also just bought a business closer to my home which means i have less of a commute so am even managing to fit in riding in the morning!


----------



## Tempi (21 April 2011)

Im a fully qualified bookkeeper and work a 40hr a week full time job.  I also teach (dressage) evenings and weekends, ride for other people and do freelance bookkeeping (i have 6 clients i do monthly work for at the moment).  My mare is on part livery (due to foal shortly) - the yard do everything apart from grooming/riding (when she was in work), and my 3yr old is on grass livery at the same yard and they check him twice a day and feed him once a day/change rugs if required.  I normally go to the yard around 4 times a week - 3 during the week and once on the weekend but at the moment im going up every night as i need to check on my mare and i must admit im finding it really hard to fit everything in.  

I also go to the gym 3 times a week and try and do a 6-8 mile run once a week aswell 

I have an interview next week for a trainee accountant position to do ACA which is what i really want to do, so am keeping my fingers crossed for that.

I have absolulty no disposable income at all and do struggle financially but i could never sell my horses and im very happy with my life - money isnt everything although i wouldnt mind some more!! Obviously i dont compete at the moment but am hoping to get a better paid job (mine pays an absolute pittance) so once my mare is back in work i can compete her over the winter (dressage).  The foal is for sale aswell, but the money from the sale is going to my mum (unless i win the lottery then the foal will be kept!!)


----------



## Farma (21 April 2011)

Im an Estate Agent which I really enjoy and pays really well so I can afford a good lifestyle, horses, shows, dog, social life etc. I would love to work with horses but it doesnt pay well enough


----------



## Noodlejaffa (21 April 2011)

Photographic manager - co-ordinate photography for Historic Scotland, including photography of over 330 historic sites that are in our care, as well as press calls, events, education visits, publications, magazines and TV work.

Love the job, hate the fact I live 60+ miles away from the office. Job very specialised and opportunities for such jobs outside London are like rocking horse poo!

Horses normally at home, but just in the process of moving to new house and my yard still to be built so my four horses temporarily in DIY livery (4 miles away). I do horses in the morning (ride one, maybe two if I get the later train) before going to work, then do horses in the evening when I get back (ride who hasn't been ridden in the morning). OH works from home so turns out/brings them in for me and deals with farrier/vet, etc so that is a huge help.


----------



## humblepie (21 April 2011)

Am a laywer.  Can manage a bit of flexibility for lessons but main struggle is weekday shows which are generally okay for me but difficult for OH with his job.  That said have had horse competed for me at weekday shows when I have been unable to go due to meetings.     Horse has been in competition yard with me doing nothing other than competing but is now on part livery.   Have had years of full time jobs, studying and DIY livery in the past and do sometimes wonder how I ever had the time.


----------



## Marydoll (21 April 2011)

Im a nurse, i work in paediatric palliative care 2x12.5 hr shifts in a childrens hospice.
While i love my job i like only working 2 days out of the week as i can spend a lot of time with my horses (3). Ive also got my grooms diploma and my level 2 equestrian sports coach cert .
My guys r on diy livery at a nice small yard 10 mins from home


----------



## Charla (21 April 2011)

I'm a Dementia Advisor. Work a 45 hour week, Monday-Friday. Have my horses on DIY livery. Thank god they're living out now, that's all I can say!!


----------



## FigJam (21 April 2011)

I'm a corporate actions auditor for an investment bank... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I hear you all say?!   Well yes, I'd agree, but I work to live rather than living to work! 

Hopalong is on assisted DIY livery about 3miles from home.  She lives out 24/7 through the summer (ie now, yay!) and in the winter I go there morning and evening out the way to/from work.  YO is absolutely lovely and turn out/in is included in my livery plus holding for vet/farrier etc, which makes life much easier for me.  I work 10-6 to a) avoid the worst of rush hour (and therefore save my already high blood pressure... and b) not have to get up at crack of dawn in the winter to go muck out.   (plus I'd tend to have to work until 6pm anyway due to my work schedule so it saves on overtime!)

I actually have a degree in Chemical Engineering, but fell into the world of finance through wanting to stay in the Edinburgh area instead of going up to Aberdeen.

I would love to do something different- working with animals likely- but I just can't afford the pay drop it would involve.   Should have stuck with the original plan of vet med but wanted to leave high school after 5th year too badly!

What a real variety of jobs we all have.


----------



## domane (21 April 2011)

I'm a part-time housekeeper.  For 30 years I worked 9-5 in an office then two years ago, my OH decided he didn't want to be a golf course manager any more and found us a lovely live-in job for two here in beautiful Shropshire.  We live on a 100 acre estate in a gorgeous 2-bed converted coach house and he works full-time as the gardener.  I work 10 hours a week over Mon, Weds & Friday mornings so have LOADS of spare time for my two boys.  Sure, we're not rich financially but our quality of life is second to none.  I also work 3 evenings shifts a week in the local pub to supplement my income but that doesn't impede into my horsey time.  Life is GOOD


----------



## Jingleballs (21 April 2011)

I'm a analyst for a Stockbroker/Wealth provider. I work with databases and spreadsheets all day 

Work about 40 - 45 hours a week.  Horse is on assisted DIY (i.e. he's fed and turned out for me in the morning but I'm up every day mucking out)  I do have to travel to London to work a day or so a month so I'm lucky that my yard offers full livery.

I don't mind the job - I'm good at it, it pays well and it's not so stressful that in interferes with my private life/time with the pony!


----------



## BeckyD (21 April 2011)

Chartered Accountant and Licensed Insolvency Practitioner.  Good pay, reasonable hours.  Horse on part livery 30 minutes away.  We work a 9-day fortnight so I get every other Friday off which is great for lessons/farrier/vet visits.  DIY on weekends but due to increasing fuel prices it now costs me £10 a round trip, so I now ask the yeard to bring him in most weekends (I ride/muck out/prepare feeds in the mornings).

I wanted to work with horses but knew the money would never be any good, so my parents kindly paid for school fees rather than fancy ponies (my choice), and now I support my own fancy pony thanks to the education I had 

I do love my job, except we're a bit quiet at the moment - not many people going bust!


----------



## HotToTrot (21 April 2011)

Another City lawyer here.  Aren't we all coming out of the woodwork!  Horse is on full livery and is 40 mins from where I live, so no way I could get there on any regular basis to muck out/bring in.  Hours can be dreadful (I've been known to come in at 9.30am one day and leave at 4pm the following day, having had a hour's sleep on my office floor).  But that is definitely the exception rather than the rule and the vast majority of the time, I can happily go and ride before work.


----------



## Haniki (21 April 2011)

I'm a teaching assistant in a secondary school. The pay is awful but the hours and holidays help with keeping horses. However, we also make and sell small bale haylage so my summer involves lots of bale hauling. I'm lucky as I keep my horses at home.


----------



## Pink_Lady (21 April 2011)

Legal secretary in the City .... on a day like today would so like to be at the yard with my boy


----------



## CrazyMare (21 April 2011)

Gosh! Some high powered jobs!!

I work in rehabilitation - I work in a registered psychiatric unit, but we aren't that scary!! Mainly I work with people who have had an acquired brain injury, and present with severe challenging behaviour.

I am looking to move back into the health promotion area, but I am very happy doing what I'm doing - although I might change my mind later today....!

Plus side is we work 12 1/2 hr days, so next month I am working 13 days, and off for 17 days!! Lots of pony time!


----------



## Woodykat (21 April 2011)

I work for a cultural education charity, sending young disadvantaged people abroad on work experience, funded by the EU - pay not v good, but on flexitime, and my boss has horses too so is very understanding when I need to rush off for the farrier/vet etc


----------



## saz5083 (21 April 2011)

Im a neuroscientist.  I finished my PhD in psychiatric genetics last year and am currently working as a research associate in a University research lab studying Autism and related neurodevelopmental disorders, although my main specialism is schizophrenia (just not many jobs around when I was looking). 
Pay is reasonable (although not as much as you would imagine after 8 years of studying!) and I work 'academic hours' (ie as long as the work gets done in the required time frame we're not fussy when you turn up/leave  although my hours tend to be 8-4 at the moment) but Id rather be outside than stuck in a lab all day! 

Im another one who had planned on doing vet med but I spent too much time faffing about with horses when I was at school and failed to get the 5 A's I was predicted and couldnt afford to do it as a second degree. However, had I gone to do veterinary I would never have ended up studying in St Andrews and would never have met my current horse (who I bought a week after finishing my undergrad!) so its not all bad 

Currently trying to get out of the lab and into a more clinical setting, only time will tell


----------



## KatB (21 April 2011)

I work for a large financial company mainly training and supporting people in the call centre. It's not the greatest job in the world, and pays ok, but I am looking for a change currently


----------



## wench (21 April 2011)

I am a quantity surveyor - accountant/lsolicitor type on a building site. Although dont get out on site as much as I would like.

I also work in my local pub for a few hours on a Sat eve.

Have two horses - one on livery at local yard, one currently with a pro to be evented. Does make a nice change only having to ride one twice a week (shes 3), but skint atm as pro-charges are not cheap!


----------



## NR99 (21 April 2011)

I'm an Operations Director for both a National Lighting Maintenance Co and an electrical testing Co.  Have somehow acquired HR responsibilities too hence currently into my 4th day interviewing for the Help Desk I oversee  (brain is no longer working).  Just on a quick break day dreaming about Badders before I start again


----------



## dressagecrazy (21 April 2011)

Im an Electronics Engineer, i have a small company which we run from home. We've worked for many big companys from Boot's to the RAF programming there industrial computers PLC's. Lot's of traveling, long hours & stress at times but i do have flexability.

It's great since we moved here as we have a seperate premisis in which we work out of, plus my views are of my horses in the fields.


----------



## wispagold (21 April 2011)

I'm an ruminant nutritionist. I work on the technical desk at a ruminant feed mill. I formulate the rations, write technical articles for the press and provide technical support for farmers, vets, sales reps etc. I also get to go to lots of conferences and training days all over the country and often abroad. Been here a year now after completing my degree in animal science and love it. 

I have my horse on DIY livery but have to pay someone to look after her when I am away with work. I event up to novice level, aim to do 1 event a month but horse is currently off work so not doing much. I found it impossible to keep her going properly over winter as didn't have any lights on the menage and don't get back from work till gone 6 but manage ok in the summer.


----------



## Faro (21 April 2011)

Office/Admin Manager for a company which manufactures kitchenware products in the Far East for all of the big high street retailers whose names you all know.  That's my full time, 40 hour/week job.  I also do freelance virtual PA/secretarial work, and work as a part-time Human and Equine Bowen Therapist.    Need to do the extra jobs, as OH is on a very low income (mine's not great either, but the job suits my needs in many ways) and if I want to keep my horses, it's up to me to find the ways and means of doing so.

So, up to 60 hour working week, plus running the house (OH doesn't help as his back problems prevent him), plus looking after 4 horses and keeping 2 of them fit for open/advanced level endurance.  I'm living proof that it can be done!

I manage, somehow, but have no social life whatsoever (except on here and FB etc. when ths boss's back's turned at work!).


----------



## PucciNPoni (21 April 2011)

Wow, so impressed with the amount of hours some of you work and still cope with keeping a horse - especially on DIY! 

I'm a dog groomer - I own a salon and have two other ladies who rent tables in my shop.  Being self employed means no paid holidays (unless I've carefully saved up for it), but I do love being in charge of my day/time.  I'm also studying to sit a level of qualification of C&G.  I also write the odd article for "The Pro Groomer" which is a dog grooming magazine published by Dog World.

My horse is on assisted DIY in the summer (he's an extraoridnarily good doer, so must come in at lunch time) but complete DIY in the winter.  I work the horse 5 x a week and try to get the odd lesson regularly to get me back competing after a ten year gap of having horses.  I'm learning dressage from scratch and I love it.  

I tend to work about 40 hours a week, and then study another 5 hour (not including the one day a fortnight I go for mock exams, which takes about 8 hours between getting dog prepped, driving thru to exam center and then doing exam, getting feedback and then dropping dog off home again).  I spend maybe 5 or 6 hours every three months or so writing.

Those of you that work some 50+ hours, I take my hat off to you.  Dunno where you find the energy!


----------



## Escada2004 (21 April 2011)

After years of slogging my guts of for a large Financial Planning Company who just didnt understand the flexibility that you need with horses, especially one as accient prone as mine, i left and set up my own company offering paraplanning and admin support to Financial Advisers on a remote basis. I work totally from home and work for about 8 different financial advisers around the country. My newest one is in Ireland! It gives me a lot more flexibility for my horses as i compete my own young horse and a grade a for the owner in BS. Now i have the flexibility i would love to do a bit more with horses as my dream is to do horses full time again one day! So any of you that has a talented SJ they want competing, Pm me


----------



## milz88 (21 April 2011)

I am currently working for an advertising and promotions company, which I do love as the work is so varied and all the different projects keep me on my toes!

But I have also been in the Royal Auxiliary Air Force for 3 years, as a Mechanical Transport Driver (I have gained all my driving licenses C, C+E (ARTICULATED) D (COACH) and ADR (hazardous materials).

But I am currently in the process of joining up as a regular! and my application has just been sent off!!


----------



## applecart14 (21 April 2011)

feefeeb28 said:



			Hi everyone!.
So... whenever I'm at an event I'm always crippled with curiosity as to what everyone does. How you juggle work and competing etc. So humour me?
I'm a nurse, I work 12 1/2 hour shifts so get plenty of days off, but i have to do nights, bank hols and weekends. I have my horse on DIY livery but pay someone to see to him when I can't. It's a struggle to keep him in consistent work sometimes.
Tell me, tell me!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I work as an admin assistant for a temping agency and I am currently working for the agency at a large Council office.  I work in Income and Awards (we deal with Council Tax and Housing Benefit).  My job is boring but I enjoy the hours - 8.30am - 4 or 4.15pm and half an hour or an hours lunch, its up to me.   I only get paid for the hours I do and I live at home so the 'living is easy'.   I'm lucky as I have a fair bit of disposable income but the horse does cost me at least £80 per week for rent/shoeing/feed, etc.  I compete virtually weekend.  Trouble is with temping you are always on a contract.  Some contracts last a few weeks and some last a few months.  There is never any financial security, and you never know whom you will be working for in a years time.  This is my third contract with the agency at the Council now, the first one lasted 12 months, the second one six months, and this one will last approx 3 months, maybe a little more if I am lucky.  But i am lucky, I have no mortgage (live with parents) and I have no debts/credit cards/hp/loans.


----------



## squiz22 (21 April 2011)

What a varied lot we are!

I am a civil engineer working on mostly private sector developments. Its fine, I get a good variety and I can work flexi time. I have just finished my post grad quals at UCL and Imperial college which got a bit much. 

Horse / home/ work all in a 20 minute radius so he's on DIY and I can whizz off or take longer lunch breaks if I ever need too.


----------



## Randonneuse (21 April 2011)

I'm a nanny, work 5 days/week (free at the weekend), 3 full days (9am-6pm) and 2 "half" days (7.30-8.30am then 4pm-6.30pm)
Horse is on DIY, out 24/7 365, 15mins away from home by car! (couldn't afford any other kind of livery!!)
I only hack.


----------



## wispagold (21 April 2011)

domane said:



			I'm a part-time housekeeper.  For 30 years I worked 9-5 in an office then two years ago, my OH decided he didn't want to be a golf course manager any more and found us a lovely live-in job for two here in beautiful Shropshire.  We live on a 100 acre estate in a gorgeous 2-bed converted coach house and he works full-time as the gardener.  I work 10 hours a week over Mon, Weds & Friday mornings so have LOADS of spare time for my two boys.  Sure, we're not rich financially but our quality of life is second to none.  I also work 3 evenings shifts a week in the local pub to supplement my income but that doesn't impede into my horsey time.  Life is GOOD 

Click to expand...

Wow, sounds like heaven!


----------



## smurf (21 April 2011)

Well where do I start?
I run www.equestriantrainingevents.co.uk
I'm a freelance journalist
Run our small farm including a 95 acre forestry project
Look after house/dogs/sheep/horses/husband
Work as a volunteer for Therapet
Work as a volunteer for Barnados

The joke is I have a PhD in finance and was a high flying investment manager running over $1bn of assets in US funds and I gave it up for a quieter life ...hummm...my life is fab but not very quiet.


----------



## SuzyWong (21 April 2011)

I work nights in a traditional manner, Plenty of time for riding and the pay's good too!!


----------



## Annieroo12 (21 April 2011)

i am a swimming teacher!!! work 37 hours a week. i keep my horse on a DIY yard!! currently loving it now she is living out and i have no stable to muck out!! downside of job is riding 6 days a week and swimming combined= hench, manly shoulders and arms!!!!


----------



## LoriotDaudaie (21 April 2011)

I work for a small regional airline as a customer handling agent and a load controller. It is shif work so get alterante mornings/afternoons with my horse. I am also a freelance AI and teach in my spare time too.


----------



## SpottedCat (21 April 2011)

I am an ecologist. I slogged my life away for 8 years and a couple of years ago (cannot believe it has been that long!) I set up on my own, and now run my own ecological consultancy. I used to routinely work 50-60hr weeks for miserable pay - now I work the hours I choose, have more money (which I spend immediately on the second horse I acquired), and love being my own boss. The work is stressful sometimes, but varied, and can be really very nice - this morning I was planting seeds in the sunshine! 

The downsides are that in the quiet times you never really know where the next job is coming from and start to worry horribly about money. The upsides are that I can ride/compete/train whenever I like. If it is sunny I can think 'sod this' and go and ride, then work in the evenings to make it up. 

I don't have the 'I'm self-employed so I don't get paid if I take holiday' issue because when I did all the planning which went into setting up the company, I worked out my rates based on (amongst other things) me having 6 weeks holiday a year. Therefore as long as I have the clients to invoice, I get paid through my holidays just like everyone else.


----------



## kerilli (21 April 2011)

SuzyWong said:



			I work nights in a traditional manner, Plenty of time for riding and the pay's good too!!
		
Click to expand...

just brilliant. i can't believe nobody else has picked up on this one, amidst all our boring answers!

of course, SpottedCat isn't boring, what she's failed to mention is that by 'ecologist' she means Licensed Dormouse Tickler and Licensed Bat Counter.


----------



## Decision_Tree (21 April 2011)

My job is close to the "working nights in a traditional manner"! I have sold my soul to the Oil Industry... today was spent strapped upside down underwater in a tin can all the name of survival! 

I worked offshore for 4years ad hoc so none of this two on two off malarky and now work onshore two days in Aberdeen and rest of week in Edinburgh as I have managed to wangle working for a oil company not based in Aberdeen as a consultant 

 I will be going back offshore some time this summer to do rig visits and what not. My horse stays at home with my parents as I just couldnt keep him on my own and this is close to Edinburgh which now fits in well with my new schedule. I am lucky as my mum and I both ride, without her I would have to find a less flexible work routine and this would impact on my career.


----------



## chantile (21 April 2011)

I drive an hgv and the hours are long sometimes but my boy lives with friends in a small private yard so I dont worry if I cant get there as he is taken care of for me.


----------



## SpottedCat (21 April 2011)

kerilli said:



			just brilliant. i can't believe nobody else has picked up on this one, amidst all our boring answers!

of course, SpottedCat isn't boring, what she's failed to mention is that by 'ecologist' she means Licensed Dormouse Tickler and Licensed Bat Counter.   

Click to expand...

I noticed, was just a bit baffled as to the appropriate response!

I do indeed have a licence to bother dormice, regularly count wildlife of all descriptions and have another licence to evict badgers...life's never dull! I store some of my kit at the yard, and was asked why I have the world's largest, most heavy duty catflap - the answer is, it's a badger gate, of course


----------



## amage (21 April 2011)

I am a cow nutritionist and love it! Basically devise diets and give mineral & forage advice for beef & dairy farmers!


----------



## ihatework (21 April 2011)

I'm a pharmaceutical consultant working in drug development.
Horse is on full livery just to give me some quality of life!


----------



## lynseylou1 (21 April 2011)

Im a vet nurse so antisocial hours, long days and crappy pay! But have done it for 16 years so it cant be that bad!! Its a struggle to get my mare in sometimes in winter :-( am on DIY as cant afford anymore . Sometimes I dont get her in til 8pm! Not much fun when its peeing down rain and dark. 
I particulalry went for something wth a bit of native in tho as knew this would be the case.
Im not complaining tho I have a great job and keep a horse, have to choose comps carefully tho and only really summer months. Winter can be difficult to keep her fit and sadly she's not quite settled enough for me to get a sharer!


----------



## PorkChop (21 April 2011)

Gosh, after reading all the replies I feel very privileged and very boring in equal amounts!

I am a housewife and mum, so apart from the school run I am free to do as I please


----------



## superpony (21 April 2011)

I'm a university student studying Geography.  I live at uni, but luckily its a rural, agricultural/equine/animal campus so still get to be involved in that stuff and go home at weekends to see my two horses.


----------



## noodle_ (21 April 2011)

Im a student.... also work part time in catering and do photography part time too....  im studying for a business management degree - and applying for masters in medical law and bioethics  - but been accepted onto HR - (just to prove you can succeed at uni with a horse!!!) 

Funds the horse... competing... tennis...my dogs active social life  ..... socialising for moi.

Also student loan is funding my masters or a horsebox. not decided yet haha (whichever gets funded the other will be paid for out of a bank loan  )


----------



## NELSON11 (21 April 2011)

I am a veterinary physio treating 80% horses and 20% canines, love my job soooo much although didn't last weekend when got double barelled in the pelvis by a clients horse


----------



## MillionDollar (21 April 2011)

I'm a YO of a 30 horse livery yard, 24 DIY/Assisted DIY and 6 Part liveries. I'm very lucky my family owns 2 farms so have no stress about keeping the yard full, rather have half a yard of nice liveries than a full yard of b*tches! 

This time of year I only 'work' for a few hours per day, so I have 6 horses of my own to play with.


----------



## YummyHorses (21 April 2011)

Two horses are in full livery and a pony on grass livery. I do as much as I can but am a mum of two and work full time running our own headhunting firm. 

Regular week - leave home bout 8am ish and go to work, leave office or London (depends on diary) and drive 1 hour to yard to exercise both horses. Drive 1 hour home, normally getting back bout 10.30am. Do this couple of nights per week, daughter comes down one night in the week as well! Dont tell her school teacher!!

Weekends watch my boy play footie then off to the yard to go to trainers or compete or help my little girl out to compete, hack or school. 

Love my yard but wish it was closer....worked out I do 1000 miles every 3.5 weeks just getting to my horses!!  My car is knackered. As am I!!


----------



## MrsMozart (21 April 2011)

MD of a Procurement company. Whilst we cover all areas of Procurement, including training, we specialise in providing training and support for SMEs on Tender processes. We provide the IT support as well, including hosting websites for the SMEs and individuals (I'm told our prices are "bl00dy brilliant lass!" - and to get reactions like that makes it all well worthwhile ). I'm moving more into the training and away from the consultancy side, leave that to the others (long, long hours and usually away from home). This new emphasis will allow me to spend more time at home with the family and neds.

Have four horses of varying varieties. D, D1 and D2 all help look after them (and the four dogs and two cats) . If I have a close enough contract I'll get up at five a.m. to ride before driving to the client's office. Competing is still a way off, but my role usually allows for flexibility


----------



## TED2010 (21 April 2011)

Interesting post! I qualified as a Chartered Surveyor (Land Agent) but currently working as an advisor for the NFU.  At the moment I work 9-5 Monday to Friday and have one horse on part livery (turn out or bring in) about 10 mins from home/work.  Enjoy my job most of the time, do a fair bit of driving as I cover three counties but get to see some beautiful countryside.  I do quite a lot of evening meetings but can start late the next day so is reasonably flexible.  

I go to the yard at least once a day usually twice a day at weekends as its close enough.  It is very expensive but is the best livery yard within a reasonable distance and has very good facilities.  I would much rather keep him DIY but unfortunately there is nowhere close enough that I would want to keep him.  My biggest frustration is that my parents are an hour away from where I live now with all of the stables, land, school etc and I pay a fortune for livery.  I am married and have two dogs which need a lot of exersize so when i'm not working i'm riding, dog walking or hoovering (a bit OCD!) DO cook occasionally but just something out of a jar, hubby is much better in the kitchen and cooks a mean roast dinner.  I pretend I can't cook but really I just don't cook! 

My horse was only broken last October so hoping to get out to some parties soon but not quite decided what his forte will be.


----------



## Piglet (21 April 2011)

I work as a Police Community Support Officer working shifts, on DIY/Part Livery, up at 5.30am to muck out and turf my poor horse out into the field before work, on lates pay YO to bring in and then I change rug when finish work.  Pretty good chance of leav ing work on time, occasionally have to work late - thank god for mobile phones, understanding Sgts and a horse who is not fussed by routine.


----------



## MillbrookSong (21 April 2011)

Gosh some interesting jobs. I work in a top national hunt yard, and love it. Pays ok, some overtime when we go racing and bonus's every 3 month depending on how much the yard has ernt in prize money, have a 2 1/2 hour lunch break so ride in that in the winter or after i've finished at 5.15 in the summer. In the point to point season busters on DIY livery but other than that all at home.


----------

